
It's weirdly hard to steal Mark Zuckerberg's trash - rmason
https://theoutline.com/post/3994/it-is-weirdly-hard-to-steal-mark-zuckerbergs-trash?zd=1&zi=t6ihrzmd
======
gus_massa
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16723595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16723595)

